# Eos m10 notes



## Kristofgss (May 16, 2016)

*Eos M10 Notes *
For Canon DSLR users
The guide accompanying the eos m10 is just a quick guide with no full manual, an online pdf serves as full manual. The following is a list of what I found to be not really evident or self-explanatory. Between brackets is the relevant page in the manual

*General*
Same battery & charger as canon 100d
Does not pop up flash by itself, you must do it by hand when told so [36]
You don’t slide the SD card door, you need fingernails to click/turn it open
In playback mode, you have additional options (incl wifi) when using Q menu
You can set DOF preview to movie record button in custom menu [90]
The App you need to connect with the camera is canon camera connect [115]

*Taking Pictures*
Hybrid Auto Mode records clips before you take the shot. [35+94]
You can save your settings in creative assist mode with Q button[49]
In Auto mode, an icon shows what the camera thinks you are recording, the color indicates which color (sunset orange, blue sky, dark night) [39]
Delay and Number of shots in self timer is configurable [41]
Self-Portrait: Flip the screen and pick the hand-holding-camera icon for settings. [51]
Handheld Night Scene combines multiple shots [52]
In Food Mode (and some others), use the scroll wheel to change the colors [53]
Lock exposure in P mode with the back button [64]
Dark subjects; use auto lighting optimizer, bright subjects, use highlight tone priority [66]
Fast White-balance adjustment. Go to white balance via the Q and use the scroll wheel between red and blue squares. Use MENU for more options.
Manual Focus has to be activated, on the settings camera 2 tab and is not active by default [74]
Flash settings are not via Q menu, but via flash symbol button (right) and MENU [77]
The Flash can be set to manual [86]

*Shooting Movies*
For time-lapse, choose miniature effect and change move playback speed [56]
Lock exposure with back arrow [60]
Attenuator compresses sound recording level [61] 
There is electronic IS in addition to lens IS for movies [80]

*Viewing Pictures*
Push the left or right navigation for two seconds for film view
Customize playback information on playback 4 tab [93]
Use the dial counterclockwise to get an image index and use the arrows [95]
Double tab = 3x magnification [96]
Perform image search in playback > set > binoculars symbol [96]
In image search Jump images by performing a two finger swype and scroll wheel [97]
You can protect images in a range on MENU > play 1 tab [100]
You can delete a range on MENU > play 1 tab [102
Change rotation with Q > Q rotate symbol [104]
Editing on camera [106-111]


----------



## alan sh (May 17, 2016)

Thanks - nice hints

Alan


----------



## PhotoGuy (May 17, 2016)

great notes. you really seem to care about getting everything out of the little m10. how are your impressions so far?


----------



## Luds34 (May 17, 2016)

I've always been curious how the original M compares to the newer M10. Does it focus faster?

I thought when Canon announced the M10, we'd see them follow Olympus and Fuji with a 1, 5 (maybe), 10 sort of naming scheme, product line. The M10 representing a nice, compact, entry level mirrorless offering. And the M1 would be the enthusiast, integrated EVF, state of the art focusing, tracking with DPAF, etc.


----------



## NorbR (May 17, 2016)

Thanks, interesting notes. 

I've taken a second look recently at the M10 since I cracked the screen on my M3 (and the repair here costs almost as much as a new one ...) One thing I was curious about was whether the M10 had the same problem that bugged me so much with the M3: the <1 fps when shooting bracketed exposures. 

Turns out that, if I'm not mistaken, the M10 does _not_ have exposure bracketing at all (please correct me if I'm wrong). I guess that solves the problem ... :

Looks like I will send my M3 for repair after all ...


----------



## Kristofgss (May 18, 2016)

I bought it mainly for my wife who likes the green automatic mode on her 650D, but I prefer the manual modes, so I thought I'd dig through the entire manual (except for the 50 pages on WIFI/NFC) to see what it could do more than the DSLR and how to get to all the options without dedicated buttons.

My impressions so far

For non-moving objects, it's way faster to focus and get the image than I had expected in the reviews. It is really just tap the screen where your subject is and hey prest, you have the image 
Moving subject, it's more of a hit-and-miss so far. Sometimes I manage to get running kids in focus, sometimes I can't get a walking person. Although this might also be because the focus area is so big, it gets branches and leaves in the way and I switched off the constant focus function because it drove me nuts. I might try to reactivate it later on if I can get used to it.
It eats batteries, mainly due to having to power the screen all the time; I got about seventy shots on my first charge while the 100D would use 20% battery in that time 
Display is easy to read in full sun, better than expected
I love the tilt-the-screen-and-look-down-to-shoot function. Very nice for street photography
Really annoying that you have to manually unlock and extend the lens before shooting
At S size, the pictures look excellent, L resolution, you do see moiré and ISO noise at iso 200 and 400, but I must admit, I usually shoot at S, so this was for pixel-peeping and I should really compare to the 650D
The way the flash head pops up is insane, it slams up full speed and bounces to a stop. I'm now keeping my finger over it, to slow it down
It's annoying that it does not pop up the flash automatically. it's one of these things you never notice until it isn't there.
I LOVE how the 15-45 does macro work. I can get so close to subjects that it results in really great images without having to switch to a macro lens.
The A+ focus system drives me nuts when not using touch focus. It'll focus on graffiti instead of people, wall sinstead of cars, it looks as if it wants to release it's inner artist, you never know what it'll find interesting in a scene.
Really annoying, when you are in Av mode, it dos not show the timing when you look at the screen, only when you focus.
So all in all, it takes some getting used to the system. It does look as if it will take excellent pictures, but you have to learn to live with the quirks and anticipate them to get the image you want.

Luds34, I don't have an original M to compare the M10 to, So i cant help you with that.

NorbR, the price on the m10 dropped so much here, that you get it as kit for the price fo the 15-45 lens + 50 euro/dollar. The camera does do HDR, but I don't know if it saves the individual images, I'll try that this evening. I didn't come accross exposure bracketing in the manual at least.


----------



## NorbR (May 18, 2016)

Kristofgss said:


> NorbR, the price on the m10 dropped so much here, that you get it as kit for the price fo the 15-45 lens + 50 euro/dollar. The camera does do HDR, but I don't know if it saves the individual images, I'll try that this evening. I didn't come accross exposure bracketing in the manual at least.



Same here, that's why I was looking at it. With current offers I can get it with the lens for under 300 CHF. Almost a free camera with the lens. The thing is, I'm not that interested in the lens to begin with ...

Not sure what I'll do on this one, I'm stuck in a bit of analysis paralysis. Several options (get the M10, repair the M3, get the EVF and live with the cracked screen ...) all around the same price, and no clear best option. A bit stupid, since it's not that much money in any case. But at the rate I'm going, I can keep weighing my options until the M4 comes along. Problem solved


----------



## Kristofgss (May 18, 2016)

NorbR said:


> But at the rate I'm going, I can keep weighing my options until the M4 comes along. Problem solved


Original Ms are dirt cheap as well if you want a replacement. I'm happy with the m10 for day trips and point-and-shoot, but it isn't the camera for you if you like to do a lot of things manually as it needs multiple touches to the screen to get there.


----------



## Kristofgss (May 19, 2016)

NorbR said:


> Turns out that, if I'm not mistaken, the M10 does _not_ have exposure bracketing at all (please correct me if I'm wrong). I guess that solves the problem ... :


You are correct, I could not fine a way to do exposure bracketing; The HDR function only saves the resulting HDR, not the individual images as I had hoped.


----------



## PhotoGuy (May 19, 2016)

Can you convert and edit raws in camera like you can do with canon dslrs?


----------



## NorbR (May 19, 2016)

Kristofgss said:


> You are correct, I could not fine a way to do exposure bracketing.



Thanks for confirming. That's good to know. 
Such a weird decision to take a feature like that out ... ???


----------



## Kristofgss (May 20, 2016)

PhotoGuy, I tried to convert, to use creative fileters and to resize, but all operations on a RAW image result in "can not modify image" so as far as I can see, there is no way to modify RAW files.

NorbR, I have no idea why they took that out. I get the feeling it was really designed for the point-and-shoot category and they removed anything which they considered possibly confusing, but then added a lot of automatic modes and network connectivity. It feels a bit like they mated a Casio point and shoot with a Canon DSLR sensor.


----------



## koenkooi (May 20, 2016)

Kristofgss said:


> PhotoGuy, I tried to convert, to use creative fileters and to resize, but all operations on a RAW image result in "can not modify image" so as far as I can see, there is no way to modify RAW files.
> 
> NorbR, I have no idea why they took that out. I get the feeling it was really designed for the point-and-shoot category and they removed anything which they considered possibly confusing, but then added a lot of automatic modes and network connectivity. It feels a bit like they mated a Casio point and shoot with a Canon DSLR sensor.



The M3 and M10 use a powershot firmware, the M1 and M2 an EOS firmware with the liveview speed cranked up. Apart from the dumbed down interface you also loose support for things like the GP-E2, but gain support for the EVF-DC1 viewfinder and better wifi.

What I don't understand is that they took out the geotag-using-phoneapp all the powershots support. I guess that would make it too obvious that the new Ms are just powershots with an EF-M mount.

I dislike the powershot interface, but the €19 price difference between the 15-45 lens and the kit was just too good a deal to resist when I already have an M1 plus all canon EF-M lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2016)

koenkooi said:


> I guess that would make it too obvious that the new Ms are just powershots with an EF-M mount.



...and an APS-C sensor, if that matters to anyone. :


----------



## PhotoGuy (May 21, 2016)

Since there are many people complaining about the powershot interface: are the picture styles the same as the dslrs or did they change to powershot settings?


----------

